# Ищу хорошую клиннику по лечению сколеоза В России



## Igor84 (9 Янв 2007)

Здравствуйте. 

Я ищу хорошую клинику по лечению сколиоза в России.


----------



## Admin (9 Янв 2007)

Посмотрите тут пока https://www.medhouse.ru/forum17/


----------

